# omen rs6 ?



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

has he sold it and gone and got a CSL ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep - have a look in Other Marques - there's a couple of threads in there somewhere.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

hes on the bm3w site as rs666 iirc, saw him post up some pictures of him polishing his rocket


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> has he sold it and gone and got a CSL ?


Yep, it was a couple of months ago IIRC.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

bmx said:


> hes on the bm3w site as rs666 iirc, saw him post up some pictures of him polishing his rocket


I'd edit that quickly if I was you, he'll go berserk if he sees you describing his extreme detailing as "polishing"


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

LOL thanks Carl!!!

Sold your CSL yet MrDemon :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Aren't I still owed money from the RS6 purchase by OMEN or did a bathroom get in the way of that? :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I knew Demon would mention something. Just surprised it took him this long.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

only come back here now and again.

Yes mine is SOLD :-(

best car i have owned and faster than a RS4 tee hee. ( actually the dead same speed, had a few races with them and nothing in it.)

but it was very expensive to run as an only car and to expensive as a fast toy. so 8 months of fun was had.

i came back here because of thinking about a Black TTQS as i have seen there down to 20k and was happy with the performance of my old TT V Mpg, insurance etc and do not like the new one at all.

But have gone and got a Clio Trophy now for the winter will buy another toy next summer .


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TBH Demon i would if i could afford to have two toys.i'd buy another QS. By far my favorite chuck about toy. Still miss it.

Oh and may have been the same speed. But does the CSL have all the same creature comforts i get to enjoy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> best car i have owned and faster than a RS4 tee hee. ( actually the dead same speed, had a few races with them and nothing in it.)


158mph vs 170mph last time I came up against one ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Even my lowley S4 beats them on top speed. :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I wouldn't be so sure of that :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> But have gone and got a Clio Trophy now for the winter will buy another toy next summer .


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, you are my car stalker!! 

For those on this thread, please be assured that I am NOT MrDemon


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that :wink:


To be fair I can only compare with the ones I've been up against. :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

b3ves said:


> For those on this thread, please be assured that I am NOT MrDemon


Are you sure ?

Has anyone seen the "two" of you at the same time ?
:wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

lol Clive is a die hard Audi fan and will never admit the CSL is a faster car on track.

now where are the sub 8 minute RS4 times on the ring 

o thats right, there are none and at a heavy weight 1800kg there never will be in standard form.

Nice car all the same  and a dead same 0-100 Mph time but the CSL is faster from 60 to 100 Mph where you need it and has a greater Bhp/ton figure.

Now b3ves are you sure your not me ? I also have a Exige coming :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> lol Clive is a die hard Audi fan and will never admit the CSL is a faster car on track


When did you say in your post you were on the track? As you never made it to any of our track days  I assumed the RS4s you've come up against were on the road.... and in my experience, head to head, my RS4 was significantly quicker than a CSL...

Now, round a track, I'd happily agree that the CSL is far more nimble. But you specifically used the phrase "dead same speed", when discussing which was "faster". 170mph is faster than 158mph. QED.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

1) Who says a CSL stops at 158mph? Sure the paperwork does, but my experience says otherwise..and we are talking std. drivetrain and ECU...no mods

2) mRdemon...don't you get tired of arguing with people for the sake of it? I see you on here, seloc, DW and bm3w and its the same pattern....you trying to impose your own blinkered view on others and eventually over time the rest of the forum community baiting you for amusement.

HAVEN'T YOU WORKED IT OUT YET? [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> 1) Who says a CSL stops at 158mph? Sure the paperwork does, but my experience says otherwise..and we are talking std. drivetrain and ECU...no mods


Evidence from the VMAX I went to - topped out at a laser trap verified 158 - don't know why, or what the speedo in the car was reading at the time (something north of 158 I imagine) but I do know that's what happened.... ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Same as the two at my Vmax. I thought that maybe it was only black ones that topped off at this. Perhaps it's all of them. :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Who says a CSL stops at 158mph? Sure the paperwork does, but my experience says otherwise..and we are talking std. drivetrain and ECU...no mods
> ...


The CSL is officially electronically limited to 155 but it seems to hit the limiter between a true 158 & 162 based on experiences on bm3w. Derestricted some owners claim to have hit a genuine 185.

Clive, I'm not sticking up for my alter ego here, but I believe he was referring to standard RS4's whereas yours definitely isn't


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Rob, I think totally standard cars would still see the RS4 quicker - every report I've ever seen report the RS4 as not actually being restricted, and the standard CSL being so (admittedly something about 155  ).

I'm only arguing for the sake of it of course as these speeds are totally accademic. The CSL is undoubtedly the better track tool. The RS4 is undoubtably better for moving more stuff across continents. I'd like one of each


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

clived said:


> Rob, I think totally standard cars would still see the RS4 quicker - every report I've ever seen report the RS4 as not actually being restricted, and the standard CSL being so (admittedly something about 155  ).
> 
> I'm only arguing for the sake of it of course as these speeds are totally accademic. The CSL is undoubtedly the better track tool. The RS4 is undoubtably better for moving more stuff across continents. I'd like one of each


I may be wrong but don't the big three (Audi, BMW and Merc) restrict all their cars to 155 as part of a mutual agreement towards road safety and environmental factors.

However, I've yet to hear of an A2 or A class that has been restricted... maybe they could be faster than the RS4 or CSL :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Teehee said:


> I may be wrong but don't the big three (Audi, BMW and Merc) restrict all their cars to 155 as part of a mutual agreement towards road safety and environmental factors.


In theory, but there are exceptions, as described in this thread...


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

b3ves said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > But have gone and got a Clio Trophy now for the winter will buy another toy next summer .
> ...


What do you think of the Clio?

Those things definately move but just the thought of being in a smash with it puts me off.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Teehee said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


Yep and it would have put me off too. The second generation Clio (i.e. Trophy vintage) was the first hatchback to get Euro NCAP 4* safety rating back in 2000, whereas the first generation scored only 2 stars. The latest generation (130 kg heavier) gets the maximum 5*

See http://www.euroncap.com/content/safety_ ... .php?id1=1

As for what I think of it - Ace! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I don't know if you saw it, but in this month's EVO, certain staff/contributors were each asked to choose their million pound garage. The Trophy was chosen by 2 people, including EVO mag Harry Metcalfe who keeps one parked next to his Pagani Zonda. There's hope for me yet


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Who says a CSL stops at 158mph? Sure the paperwork does, but my experience says otherwise..and we are talking std. drivetrain and ECU...no mods
> ...


Defending VMAX hat on :lol: all the CSL's that have run & their have been many, appear to hit the restrictor at between 158MPH & 161MPH as the VMAX speed tables prove. All agree that they are capable of more than 155MPH as most limited cars are capable of higher speeds. The assumption is that 170 is the probable de-limited VMAX but who knows.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

just get it derestricted then is not hard  then 180 Mph+

Trophy is fun not that fast but you can chuck it around and its pretty safe,
Brakes are crap but i have fitted High carbon disks braided hoses and Pagid RS42 pads and the bite is much better now with less fade.

I am not blinkered in any way only state facts from mags and my own runnings with a RS4's you should all know by now i am not car loyal like most people seem to be as i like to try many cars while i can.

As for not making a track day with the TT lot that just one of those things as I have done many many track days and also hold a full race licence.

I love the RS4 but its 50k and CSL's are 32k so not even the same market as you cannot buy a new CSL.

0-100 it is quicker as it is quicker off the line. 60-100 its slighty slower.
nothing in it as said before i was pegged neck and neck with one from 40 MPH right upto 140 MPH it did not pull away i did not gain on it.

nuff said both great cars


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I still cant see how you can compare a RS4 with a CSL. A CSL is a stripped down hardcore track version off an M3. The RS4 is a more hardcore version off an S4 but still carries all the wieght off refinements. However i know its only the Top Gear track but the RS4 did do it a few seconds quicker  :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> As for not making a track day with the TT lot that just one of those things as I have done many many track days and also hold a full race licence.


. . . is that on Gran Turismo 4?


----------

